# what is GroupMe app?



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

well, nothing really new here at my front . trying to separate within our household. my husband acts like nothing is going on. completely ignores our sorry situation which he is fully responsible for. 

just checked his google account activity and he is using a GroupMe app since a few days pretty often.

I am really jealous of other people who actually have a decent , normal function marriage without all this sneaky and lying BS. I won't have this anymore. When this marriage is over I stay single.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Messaging App

https://groupme.com/en-US/

I am jealous as well but I know it's out there. Take your time and get through this mess and then give it some time. Lots of great people out there that will give back what you give out. Unfortunately, just not the people we married and soon to be not married to.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

SA2017 said:


> well, nothing really new here at my front . trying to separate within our household. my husband acts like nothing is going on. completely ignores our sorry situation which he is fully responsible for.
> 
> just checked his google account activity and he is using a GroupMe app since a few days pretty often.
> 
> *I am really jealous of other people who actually have a decent , normal function marriage without all this sneaky and lying BS. I won't have this anymore. When this marriage is over I stay single*.


Amen!


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

stillfightingforus said:


> Messaging App
> 
> https://groupme.com/en-US/
> 
> I am jealous as well but I know it's out there. Take your time and get through this mess and then give it some time. Lots of great people out there that will give back what you give out. Unfortunately, just not the people we married and soon to be not married to.



thank you. i don't know with what people he uses this app. could be work or photo group.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> thank you. i don't know with what people he uses this app. could be work or photo group.


To be honest, people that use messaging apps that aren't really mainstream use them for 'specific' reasons. I mean, with Google Hangouts, Facebook Messaging, normal texting, etc. There's really not much need for other apps.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

SA2017 said:


> well, nothing really new here at my front . trying to separate within our household. my husband acts like nothing is going on. completely ignores our sorry situation which he is fully responsible for.
> 
> just checked his google account activity and he is using a GroupMe app since a few days pretty often.
> 
> I am really jealous of other people who actually have a decent , normal function marriage without all this sneaky and lying BS. I won't have this anymore. When this marriage is over I stay single.


GroupMe was the in thing before WhatsApp during my days at undergrad (~4yrs ago). It was perfect for keeping in contact on group projects. I don't recall there being an option for one on one messaging back then (I could be wrong). There's definitely a DM (direct message) option now.

I don't know anyone who uses that app anymore and I'm surprised it still exists with the advent of WhatsApp. Like WhatsApp, one could log in to the service from a computer. It's anyone's guess whether he's legitimately using it for work or not.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

he had this app before because of a group at church. but we left and he didn't use it since then. he is active on this app since a week. 
he don't have WhatsApp or viber or any other messenger because I made him deleting them when all his dirt came out. he can't use fb messenger because he knows i see it all.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

SA2017 said:


> I am really jealous of other people who actually have a decent , normal function marriage without all this sneaky and lying BS. I won't have this anymore. When this marriage is over I stay single.


I understand that you feel this way. I understand why. 

But to you @stillfightingforus I say that when you get out of the hell that you are in now, when you are not looking for it, love - real true love comes up and bites you in the butt. 

It has happened to me, and I thought I would just continue to go through women like socks and I was bored with all of it. 

Then the next thing I know, I meet my GF. 

You guys just get through this spot and be open and I think it will happen for you guys. 

I don't expect you to believe it now, just remember what I said and wait and see...


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

BluesPower said:


> I understand that you feel this way. I understand why.
> 
> But to you @stillfightingforus I say that when you get out of the hell that you are in now, when you are not looking for it, love - real true love comes up and bites you in the butt.
> 
> ...


Thanks Blue, I do believe this! Just wanting to get past the first Anniversary of D-Day on June 12th and then I should be able to handle the other stuff better.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Where I worked before the company wanted everyone to use groupme as a means of communication. You were required to have it really. Could be something simple, but it is a messaging app, so of course it could be used to communicate with an AP


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Get his phone from him and open the app. Click the menu button on the top right of the app then click archive. That will show you any hidden chats he might have on there.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Where I worked before the company wanted everyone to use groupme as a means of communication. You were required to have it really. Could be something simple, but it is a messaging app, so of course it could be used to communicate with an AP



he used it 13 times while not at work. google activity log showed me times like 12.45 AM or 4 AM. NOBODY from work is up to talk to him about work. is not that serious what they do at work, really not. 

something else is going on. but i will check as soon as I get his phone . he has it always with him.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Well you know where to look. You can make a conversation "private" which just means it won't show up on the page when you first open the app. Go under "archive" and you will see the hidden conversations.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, when you find any group that looks strange, you can go into the group. Click the group icon usually top right of the screen. It is usually a picture or something. Then go to settings and look for "unhide hidden messages" under the settings just in case. You can also delete the chat history there so it might be that. Groupme stores everything. You can also go to groups that were left. But unless he went under the settings like I said and deleted the chat history, everything will still be there somewhere. When I left that job I had a hell of a time figuring out how to get rid of these groups. That is really the only way. He will probably still have groups from church on there.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

SA2017 said:


> he can't use fb messenger because he knows i see it all.


And that's likely why he's now using GroupMe.

Ugh, after reading your thread from a year ago about what a pig this guy is, I'm glad you've chosen to kick him to the curb. Blech.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

thank you, I will check it when i have the opportunity. 

yes, I decided to separate. Is not easy though. he wants counseling but I am not. I don't trust anybody anymore. He was my biggest disappointment in life. my focus is on the children only and their success. that's it.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Also, when you find any group that looks strange, you can go into the group. Click the group icon usually top right of the screen. It is usually a picture or something. Then go to settings and look for "unhide hidden messages" under the settings just in case. You can also delete the chat history there so it might be that. Groupme stores everything. You can also go to groups that were left. But unless he went under the settings like I said and deleted the chat history, everything will still be there somewhere. When I left that job I had a hell of a time figuring out how to get rid of these groups. That is really the only way. He will probably still have groups from church on there.


 one more question :


will google activity show "GroupMe used (6 times)" when my husband is reading incoming messages only? 
Let's say that one church group keeps discussing and he reads the messages but does not text back...will google activity still show it as "GroupMe used" ?


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> one more question :
> 
> 
> will google activity show "GroupMe used (6 times)" when my husband is reading incoming messages only?
> Let's say that one church group keeps discussing and he reads the messages but does not text back...will google activity still show it as "GroupMe used" ?


When I was deep sea diving and in Magnum PI mode the best way to find these things out is to install them yourself and test the heck out of them and then you will know what everything means in terms of notifications, usage, etc.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

stillfightingforus said:


> When I was deep sea diving and in Magnum PI mode the best way to find these things out is to install them yourself and test the heck out of them and then you will know what everything means in terms of notifications, usage, etc.



I installed it, but i have nobody to add to my group app. that's how isolated I got here. 

I am not in a good condition today. Feeling trapped and like I am getting no air. I can't believe my second marriage failed too. Do i not deserve true love and faithfulness? Do i deserve lies only? UGH! ok, end of my whining. thank you!


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> I installed it, but i have nobody to add to my group app. that's how isolated I got here.
> 
> I am not in a good condition today. Feeling trapped and like I am getting no air. I can't believe my second marriage failed too. Do i not deserve true love and faithfulness? Do i deserve lies only? UGH! ok, end of my whining. thank you!


Sorry you are feeling this way, truly am. I know how it feels, I think many of of us doe.

Didn't see or not. Are you in counseling yourself, that is a must if not! It has got me back on track combined with everything else. The track is still hard and the light is faint at the end of the tunnel but I know it's there.

Also, call up one friend or relative, just one, one that is at least semi-literate and have them install the app and test it out with them. If worse comes to worse, create a new email account, sign up for another groupme account and then test them out on different devices. One on the computer, one on the phone for example.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

SA2017 said:


> I installed it, but i have nobody to add to my group app. that's how isolated I got here.
> 
> I am not in a good condition today. Feeling trapped and like I am getting no air. I can't believe my second marriage failed too. Do i not deserve true love and faithfulness? Do i deserve lies only? UGH! ok, end of my whining. thank you!


Listen, just because this is over does not mean that life is over or that you cannot find love one day. 

Divorce him, get your head together and get some therapy, and find out what is wrong with your picker. 

I can tell you that at 53 I finally found the one, as hard as that is to believe. When you find a person that loves you for you, that is it. 

I never really thought I would find someone, but I did, an I am saying the you can too...


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

BluesPower said:


> Listen, just because this is over does not mean that life is over or that you cannot find love one day.
> 
> Divorce him, get your head together and get some therapy, and find out what is wrong with your picker.
> 
> ...



nope, that's it. I am done with males. you have no idea how sure i was that THIS time its all real and true. we even went to a kind of counseling BEFORE marriage to make sure we have the same outlooks and views so our marriage will be successful. this all is not going to work if the other lie like a jerk. 

naw , I am done. I can't have this stress anymore. Is not working for me. anyway, I have to figure out HOW i get out of here. we live separated in the house, don't talk to each other and it seems he is doing just fine. Is amazing how Liars move on so quickly and with no problems. I am jealous of what they are capable of.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

SA2017 said:


> nope, that's it. I am done with males. you have no idea how sure i was that THIS time its all real and true. we even went to a kind of counseling BEFORE marriage to make sure we have the same outlooks and views so our marriage will be successful. this all is not going to work if the other lie like a jerk.
> 
> naw , I am done. I can't have this stress anymore. Is not working for me. anyway, I have to figure out HOW i get out of here. we live separated in the house, don't talk to each other and it seems he is doing just fine. Is amazing how Liars move on so quickly and with no problems. I am jealous of what they are capable of.


I get you, and I won't argue. But you might want to talk to my GF, because she said exactly the same things after we got together. The problem is that she had never met anyone as wonderful as me, and frankly I have never met someone like her. 

So it is totally cool to feel that way. Live your life, get yourself together, you never know...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> > Also, when you find any group that looks strange, you can go into the group. Click the group icon usually top right of the screen. It is usually a picture or something. Then go to settings and look for "unhide hidden messages" under the settings just in case. You can also delete the chat history there so it might be that. Groupme stores everything. You can also go to groups that were left. But unless he went under the settings like I said and deleted the chat history, everything will still be there somewhere. When I left that job I had a hell of a time figuring out how to get rid of these groups. That is really the only way. He will probably still have groups from church on there.
> ...


I have no idea. I've never used Google activity. I've never had a reason too. Unless we are talking about clearing your browser history eh fellas? Lmao

Sorry you are down. I will say if you ever find yourself in investigation mode, the marriage is already over in my book. Sounds like you have come to that conclusion. 

Be mindful of your negative thoughts though. Even if you don't want another man, that same type of attitude will show in other aspects of your life and have equal negative consequences. Get in to counseling if you need to. Negative people always surround themselves with negativity, while the opposite holds true for positive people. I understand you are angry, and its ok to allow yourself to feel all of that. Just don't stay there. It will also lead to an early grave.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

I found an invitation for group me on the 26th april in his google mail archive. It's some Asian guy. I tried to look up this guy's email address but there is nothing showing up.
Is it possible to get invitations from random people once you're active on it?

It was around middle /end of april when my husband's groupme activity picked up. But this dude doesn't make sense.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> I found an invitation for group me on the 26th april in his google mail archive. It's some Asian guy. I tried to look up this guy's email address but there is nothing showing up.
> Is it possible to get invitations from random people once you're active on it?
> 
> It was around middle /end of april when my husband's groupme activity picked up. But this dude doesn't make sense.


Yeah makes sense it could be of the 'spam' category. What he is really using it for has probably been cleaned and flushed down the toilet.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

stillfightingforus said:


> Yeah makes sense it could be of the 'spam' category. What he is really using it for has probably been cleaned and flushed down the toilet.[
> 
> 
> I added this guy on my new installed groupme add and he asked me right away if he knows me?
> ...


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

SA2017 said:


> stillfightingforus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah makes sense it could be of the 'spam' category. What he is really using it for has probably been cleaned and flushed down the toilet.
> ...


----------

